# Lola's Triplets



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Lola and Zee had triplets! I am much happier with Zee Man now  (he gave my friend triplet bucks :GAAH: )

First born :kidred: weight 2.38lb









Second born :kidblue: weight 3.57lb









Third born :kidred: weight 3.64lb (she had nursed by this point)









in birth order left to right









The happy family









My aunt helping the little one nurse


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Way, way, way too cute! Congrats to the new mom.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Cute little things!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

AAWWWW, they are so cute.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

They are so cute, love the color they are so pretty. Congrats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww..adorable...a big congrats... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

So cute, congratulations!!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Too cute-congratulations! You are having quite the busy week!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

:balloons: Beautiful babies! I can see where they get their good looks (mom). 

Deb Mc


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sweet sweet & sweet!! You've had a busy week Stacey congrats!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Sooooo cute! Congratulations!
Tina


----------



## countrymom (Apr 1, 2010)

yeah way too cool. They are all very cute!!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

AWWW! YAY for does!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*

ADORABLE!!! :leap:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Lola and Zee do make wonderful babies-congrats! :stars: Is the buckling's color slightly different than the girls'?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah he is chamoise and the girls are just gold and white


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

Congrats, on your :kidred: :wahoo: :kidblue: 
They are too cute, love the coloring..


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations! Those are some beautiful babies!


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow, guess I hit the wrong button, its surpose to be
:kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: but :wahoo: anyway...lol


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Awea.........they are so cute!!!! I want one!!!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

They are precious! I love the boy!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

So precious!!! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Krista (Feb 1, 2010)

Adorable Stacey. Love the colors.


----------

